
Comcast settles lying allegations, will issue refunds and cancel debts - fortran77
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/comcast-accused-of-lying-about-its-prices-gets-away-with-1-3m-settlement/
======
JohnFen
Nice!

Now, if I can only find a way to stop Comcast from constantly charging me for
services that I don't get from them.

